# Intel GMA 950 e serverX

## grameo

Ciao a tutti

o una schda intel gma 950 che non ne vuole  sapere di funzionare.

tra l'altro ho letto che ci vuole almeno Xorg 7 ma se provo a prenderlo con l'emerge ho la versione 6.8

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

ciao segui questo per l'X.org 7 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

----------

## grameo

Ma se funziona perchè non si può fare con l'emerge?

----------

## grameo

Non funziona

quando faccio emerge xorg-x11 continua ad installarmi xorg 6.8.2

----------

## CarloJekko

guarda se il tuo scopo è quello di mettere l'xorg 7 segui la guida.. è spiegata passo passo... ciao !!

P.S. da poco non devi più smascherarlo xorg-7

Basta dare 

echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~*" >> /etc/portage/packegae.keywords

edit 

qui https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/37517  leggo che si possono usare anche i driver dell'i810...

----------

## grameo

Però per farlo devo usare la formula ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge x11-xorg

Altrimenti continua a darmi la 6.8

comunque grazie

----------

## Ilvalle

Usare

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge x11-xorg 
```

E' stato deprecato, usa i file che ti ha consigliato @CarloJekko

E segui la guida.

valle

----------

## grameo

L'ho fatto ma sembra fregarsene di quello che scrivo in quel file

----------

## Ilvalle

Bhè tanto per andare nel dettaglio lui intendeva

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Gli è scappato un carattere ...

man portage x le precisazioni ecc

valle

----------

## grameo

il package.keywords l'ho cambiato...ma ancora non va...cmq grazie ancora

----------

## grameo

Mi sa che ho combinato un pasticcio

Ora il server X non parte più...dice che non trova delle librerie 

cosa devo fare?

----------

## Ilvalle

Prova a dirci cosa hai fatto...

Prova a postare qualche errore....

non siamo indovini   :Smile: 

valle

----------

## grameo

Allora....

ho seguito le dritte che mi avete dato ma

quando inserivo tutta la pappardella di pacchetti (come indicato dalla guida) nel file package.keywords

il comando emerge se ne fregava e continuava a insallarmi Xorg 6.8.2

Allora ho anteposto ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"dentro make.conf, mi ha installato il 7.0, ma anche molte altre cose

e comunque inserendo driver="i810" in xorg.conf non funziona e dice che sul bus PCI non trova la scheda grafica, mentre

se uso driver="vesa" funziona.

Io sono un novellino di gentoo, uso linux, ma mi piaceva la filosofia di questa distribuzione e allora ho deciso di tentare a metterla.

Il mio sistema è appena nato, quindi reinstallare tutto da capo mi costerebbe relativamente poco.

Almeno mi piacerebe poter usare a pieno la mia scheda video...

PS..

Anche se è un po OT ...tra l'altro ho un Intel Centrino dual core...quali sono i CFLAGS e USE adatti per la mia architettura

Grazie tante per l'ascolto

----------

## deepfritz

Devi leggere questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

dice devi mettere  quello che ti serve in /etc/portage/package.unmask

Crea anche questo file 'e te lo prenderai  :Smile: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *grameo wrote:*   

> Allora....
> 
> ho seguito le dritte che mi avete dato ma
> 
> quando inserivo tutta la pappardella di pacchetti (come indicato dalla guida) nel file package.keywords
> ...

 

1)Posta il log di xorg e il tuo xorg.conf

2)il kernel è ok?hai selezionato tutto giusto?il modulo del kernel per la tua scheda dovrebbe essere il i915

3)vedi se sostituendo questi due file riesci a risolvere:

http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html

4)le use vanno ad influire su cosa installi,c'e ne sono davvero poco specifiche per processore,le cflags prova a guardare sul forum internazionale,sono processori talmente nuovi che non saprei dirti...

----------

## grameo

Allora....

Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 3 20:40:34 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr  6 20:30:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1025,0098 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,27a2 card 1025,0098 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,27a6 card 1025,0098 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1025,0098 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 14e4,169d card 1025,0098 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0a:09:0: chip 104c,8039 card 2000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 0a:09:1: chip 104c,803a card 1025,0098 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0a:09:2: chip 104c,803b card 1025,0098 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,11), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0300000 - 0xb03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,10,11), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 10 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 10 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0400000 - 0xb04fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 10 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (10:9:0), (10,11,14), BCTRL: 0x0344 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 11 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 11 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0080000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0040000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0100000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0406000 - 0xb0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0400000 - 0xb0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0405000 - 0xb04057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0300000 - 0xb030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0406000 - 0xb0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0400000 - 0xb0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0405000 - 0xb04057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0300000 - 0xb030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0406000 - 0xb0406fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0400000 - 0xb0403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0405000 - 0xb04057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0300000 - 0xb030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.4.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Inoltre non avvia se metto la tastiera....

Se serve

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

0a:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b

```

Il mio kernel > Linux Kernel v2.6.15-gentoo-r1

grazie a chi ha dato un occhiata

----------

## khelidan1980

hai verificato i punti 2 e 3 del mio precedente post?

----------

## grameo

Ma il file che scarico dove lo devo mettere?

Cambia qualcosa nel mio xorg.conf?

ciao e grazie

----------

## khelidan1980

 *grameo wrote:*   

> Ma il file che scarico dove lo devo mettere?
> 
> Cambia qualcosa nel mio xorg.conf?
> 
> ciao e grazie

 

libshadow.so la trovi in:

```
/usr/lib/xorg/modules
```

e il driver in:

```
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
```

Nel tuo xorg non cambia nulla....

Permettimi un commento,usare un find oppure un tool per la ricerca che ti mette a disposizione il tuo de costa poco,se hai intenzione di collaborare si cerca di sistemare questa questione ma non puoi aspettare che ti si dice anche come devi accendere il computer....

----------

## grameo

scusa la mia ignoranza

prometto che non posterò più niente

grazie ciao

----------

## comio

 *grameo wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza
> 
> prometto che non posterò più niente
> 
> grazie ciao

 

non essere permaloso. Tieni presente che in questa comunità si cerca anche di instradare verso l'indipendenza nell'utilizzo del sistema.

Capita alcune volte di usare "toni forti"... ma non bisogna prendersela troppo... anche io sono stato mazzulato all'inizio.

In ogni caso le regole d'oro sono queste:

avere pazienza nel dare e ricevere risposte

inviare informazioni utili per la soluzione

tentare di cercare la soluzione

consultare i manuali

ovviamente in qualsiasi ordine.

luigi

----------

## khelidan1980

 *grameo wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza
> 
> prometto che non posterò più niente
> 
> grazie ciao

 

Sostituisci ignoranza con pigrizia perche ancora dopo una settimana non hai detto se hai verificato in punti 2 e 3 del mio post.....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *grameo wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza
> 
> prometto che non posterò più niente
> 
> grazie ciao

 

mi sembra un po' eccessivo... del resto sei stato davvero poco collaborativo e nessuno qua è un mago che riesce a indovinare il tuo problema senza le informazioni necessarie.

@khelidan1980

Non vedo il bisogno di alzare i toni. Dai manteniamo un tono civile please

----------

## grameo

Non era mia intenzione essere così scorbutico, anzi volevo essere ironico nei miei confronti 

chiedo perdono a chi si è sentito offeso dalle mie parole

Comunque non sono riuscito a cavare un ragno dal buco....per emergere Xorg7 ho dovuto mettere ACCEPT KEYWORDS

A quel punto sono saltati fuoti tantissimi errori ed ho deciso per ripartire da zero.

Poi vi faccio sapere.

----------

## Cazzantonio

non penso che reinstallando tu risolva alcunché.... linux non è windows... di solito se ci sono degli errori c'è un motivo (molto probabilmente un errore dell'utente) e se non viene rimosso tale motivo l'errore permane.

Penso tu abbia fatto un po' di confusione con package.keywords... prova a leggere man portage e poi riprova, te lo consiglio

----------

## grameo

Formattando e ripartendo da 0 package.keymaps adesso va....

Quando riuscirò a mettere Xorg 7 provo a copiare le librerie dei driver

----------

## krabbit

Salve, premetto che sono un newbie di gentoo. ho acquistato un nb acer 3012WTMI equipaggiato con la scheda video intel 945GM. ho provato a seguire le indicazioni che vi siete scambiati per installare la versione 7 di xorg. il mio problema purtroppo comincia quando devo installarlo. Avendo installato precedentemente la versione 6.8, ho seguito la guida 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg#Unmask_xorg-x11   per rimuovere la vecchia versione e installare la nuova.

Quando faccio

emerge -Dv xorg-x11

comincia a trovarmi dipendenze con altre librerie e programmi che man mano devo aggiungere in package.keywords per far proseguire il processo. ora, poichè mi sembra strano che il portge non abbia un sistema di gestione delle dipendenze, mi chiedevo che soluzione m consigliate di attuare per far partire questa benedetta installazione senza dover inserire man mano tutte queste linee nei files.

grazie a tutti in anticipo

                 ciao

----------

